# My "hats off" to Morbid Mike



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My 5yr old son, who snuggles up on the couch with our undead villain props all summer long as they're being built in our livingroom, plays in our yard haunt like it's Chuck E Cheese's, accompanies us to Halloweekends every year, and LOVES scary movies, would not set one petrified foot in Morbid Mikes yard last night! Now that's saying somethin' Great job Mike!!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Mine are still in my camera. Mike has lots of pics of his yard on his profile.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL - that's a great "hats off"! 

I've got a 6yr old boy I could imagine doing the same thing at someone else's haunt.


----------

